# Congratulations to Mr. Dennis Kelley!!!



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 10, 2006)

I just received word that one of my Ju Jitsu students took 1st place in the heavyweight division at the LTKKA Kenpo 2006 grappling tournament by submitting all 3 opponents!

Congratulations to Mr. Dennis Kelley, you've made me very proud! Your hard work paid off!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats indeed well job sir
Terry


----------



## Carol (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Mr. Kelley, and congratulations to you sir for teaching him so well!  artyon: 


(Um, there's grappling at the LTKKA tourneys? I didn't know that)


----------

